# Wie kann man Filme flüssig abspielen ?



## Rwk (26. August 2016)

*Wie kann man Filme flüssig abspielen ?*

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich komme irgendwie über Google und Geschichten nicht weiter.
Habe hier einen Dell S2716DG mit einer GTX 1070 und alle Spiele laufen richtig butterweich !

Wenn man an einem modernen, 24p fähigem Fernsehgerät und Player eine Blu-Ray abspielt, läuft diese genauso butterweich.
Wenn die Kamera einen Schwenk macht ist da kein ruckeln, kein stottern und kein flackern zu sehen.

Nur bekomme ich das nicht hin, meine Blu-Rays und auch Filme von der Festplatte so flüssig abzuspielen.
Bitte helft mir ! Was ist nötig um Videos so butterweich abzuspielen, wie meine Games aussehen ? 
Die Hardware ist doch vorhanden ? Es geht einfach nicht in meinen Kopf rein, warum das nicht gelingt.
Zur Wiedergabe von Videos stehen PowerDVD 12 und VLC 2.2.4 zur Verfügung. 
True Theater und Gedöhns scheint keinen Unterschied zu bringen, ob mit oder ohne G-Sync, mit oder ohne ULMB, zwischen 24Hz und 144Hz - die Kameraschwenks stottern immer noch und es macht mich einfach wahnsinnig ! 
Je nachdem welche Blu-Ray abgespielt wird, schaltet PowerDVD zwar den Monitor auf 24Hz oder auch 100Hz und dennoch sind die Kameraschwenks nicht so butterweich wie auf dem Fernsehgerät.

Wer hat eine Ahnung wieso das so ist und kann mir bitte erklären, wie man das hinkriegt ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie kann man Filme flüssig abspielen ?*

Definiere mal bitte was du unter "stottern" verstehst - haste wirklich harte Ruckler im Sinne von gefühlt ne halbe Sekunde Standbild (frames werden übersprungen usw.) oder nimmst du einfach als Ruckler wahr, dass die Filmindustrie heute noch immer größtenteils in 24fps produziert was nunmal ruckelig ist gegenüber den 60 in Spielen? 

Dass das weniger extrem rüberkommt beim BD-Player+TV liegt daran, dass heutige Geräte oftmals Zwischenbilder interpolieren, rumskalieren und Fernseher zig Hertz darstellen um die geringe Framerate des Quellvideos möglichst zu kaschieren - das macht dein PC so ohne weiteres eben nicht, der stellt die 24fps genau so dar wie sie sind.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie kann man Filme flüssig abspielen ?*

Hast du es mal mit dem Home * MPC-HC probiert? Damit laufen meine HD-Filme (meist .mkv, teilweise .m2ts und teilweise noch andere Formate) ohne Probleme - und das auf mit nem I3 und ner R7 370


----------



## Rwk (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie kann man Filme flüssig abspielen ?*

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Beiträge !
Der MPC-HC spielt bei mir leider keine Blu-Rays ab. Es heisst immer 'Cannot render the file'.

Ne also Standbilder sind da keine...es ist gestochen scharf aber in jedem Kameraschwenk seh ich dieses leichte stottern.
Das der PC es ohne weiteres nicht genauso tut, ist also nur eine Frage der Einstellungen, oder der Software ?
Was genau muß ich denn tun, um das Bild so hinzukriegen wie auf dem Fernsehgerät ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie kann man Filme flüssig abspielen ?*

Die Funktion Zwischenbilder zu berechnen und alles flüssiger darzustellen was Player in Hardware machen gibts auch als Software, nennt sich "smooth video project".
Ich habs selbst aber nie genutzt, kann also nicht sagen ob/wie es funktioniert.

(Frame Doubling Interpolation (SmoothVideo Project) - YouTube)


----------



## Ryle (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie kann man Filme flüssig abspielen ?*

Wie Incredible Alk schon geschrieben hat werden bei Fernsehern Bilder interpoliert bzw. nachbearbeitet, was dein Monitor nicht kann. Gerade durch BFI  (Einfügen von Schwarzbildern) wird das Bild viel flüssiger ohne gleich völlig vom Quellmaterial abzudriften. Dazu kommen dann noch haufenweise Filter, Glättungsprogramme, Maßnahmen gegen Bildrauschen und viele Bildwiederholungen von mehreren hundert Hz. Je nachdem wie der TV eingreift kann das Bild dadurch flüssiger und schärfer wirken als es eigentlich ist, stellenweise steigt dann aber auch die Bewegtbildschärfe in Bereiche, die dann wie Amateuraufnahmen wirken.


----------



## pitpiti (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie kann man Filme flüssig abspielen ?*

Probier es mit Leawo Blu-ray Player, eine professionelle Blu-ray/DVD Media Player Software


----------



## Rwk (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie kann man Filme flüssig abspielen ?*

Guten Abend,
vielen lieben Dank für eure Hilfe !
Also der Tip mit SVP war genial, das funktioniert nämlich tatsächlich unheimlich gut - eine butterweiche Wiedergabe - Hurra !
Ironischerweise, funktioniert es aber eigentlich gar nicht...
Die Technik funktioniert toll - aber es war mir nicht möglich, damit eine Blu-Ray abzuspielen !
Denn SVP unterstützt kein PowerDVD.
Es unterstützt den MPC HC, jedoch kann -oder besser gesagt- darf der scheinbar keine Blu-Rays abspielen...
Habe nun tatsächlich stundenlang versucht, einen von der SVP Seite vorgeschlagenen, unterstützten Player zum laufen zu kriegen...aber Pustekuchen !
Das war ein wirklich frustrierender, nerviger Installier / Deinstallier-Marathon von dutzenden Programmen und KEINS davon spielt einfach so eine Blu-Ray ab !

Warum es jetzt gerade trotzdem funktioniert ?
Also ich hatte die Schnauze sowas von gestrichen voll und hab als allerletzten Versuch etwas installiert, das man eigentlich nicht darf.
Ja, jetzt wird die Sache nämlich ungemütlich - das Tool ist wohl illegal, da es den Kopierschutz aushebelt.
Dadurch liest jetzt aber der MPC HC meine Blu-Ray ein und spielt sie vollkommen flüssig ab.

Was soll ich jetzt also davon halten ?
Ich habe hier alles legal liegen, habe viel Kohle für gescheite Hardware und Blu-Rays bezahlt und kann sie ums verrecken nicht -legal- flüssig abspielen ?!
Jetzt mit einem ominösen Tool, SVP, und MPC HC geht es auf einmal doch.
Leider läuft dieses Tool aber nur einen Monat auf Probezeit, ohne was kaufen zu müssen.
Jetzt steh ich da wie ein wilder Raubkopierer, dabei hab ich -im Gegensatz zu viele anderen Leuten- für meine Unterhaltung auch Geld bezahlt.

Also was würdet ihr jetzt tun ?
Einen Monat freuen das alles geht und dann das System neu aufsetzen, um eine erneute Probezeit zu umgehen ?
Für das Tool tatsächlich bezahlen und mich in der Hinsicht noch strafbarer zu machen, mit meinem Geld Programme und Hersteller unterstützt zu haben, die Urheberrecht verletzen ?
Das Tool, welches ich nicht haben darf, jetzt noch doppelt schäbig irgendwie gecracked zu besorgen und damit ein hohes Risiko eingehen, sich hier sonstwelche Trojaner einzufangen ?

Ich bin zwar froh, das es erstmal läuft und zugleich auch frustriert, weil in einem Monat dann der Ärger von vorn beginnt...
Oder habt ihr dazu noch Vorschläge ?

Fühle mich jedenfalls total verarscht von der Filmindustrie...deren ganzer Kopierschutz-Zirkus hindert mich daran, mein erworbenes Produkt in vollem Umfang zu geniessen - wie bescheuert ist das denn ?! Und was nun ?


----------



## DKK007 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie kann man Filme flüssig abspielen ?*

Eventuell mal testen ob es in der VM läuft. Vorher einfach einen Snapshot von der VM mit Windows erstellen. Nach einem Monat auf den Snapshot zurückkehren und Program neuinstallieren.

Ich weiß schon, warum ich bei DVDs bleibe.


----------



## Rwk (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie kann man Filme flüssig abspielen ?*

Danke für den Hinweis ! 
Hab Ewigkeiten keine VM benutzt, ist eigentlich einen Versuch wert.
Tja, vor den Blu-Rays hab ich auch DVD gesammelt...aber da gibts es ein paar Filme und Serien, die machen mir unheimlich Spaß in der Qualität.

Hab zu dem Tool noch was interessantes gelesen:
"Die häufig zu hörende pauschalisierende Aussage, dass das Programm an sich verboten sei, entspricht nicht den Tatsachen. In vielen europäischen Ländern, auch in Deutschland und Österreich, darf das Programm zwar weder beworben noch verkauft oder verliehen werden, der Besitz selbst ist jedoch unter anderem in Deutschland nicht strafbar. Der Gebrauch ist strafbar,[10][11] sofern dabei eine technische Schutzvorrichtung umgangen wird und dies nicht ausschließlich zum eigenen Privatgebrauch geschieht."

Also im Grunde darf ich das schon benutzen, da ich ja kein Urheberrecht verletze oder Medien vervielfältige.
Brauche das einfach um meine Blu-Rays mit einem Player abzuspielen, der eine flüssige Wiedergabe ermöglicht.
Muß noch gucken, von wo die das verkaufen. Unter Umständen, wenn es nicht zu teuer ist...wär es mir dann schon ein paar Kröten wert.


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie kann man Filme flüssig abspielen ?*

Wird wohl so ähnlich wie mit den indizierten Spielen sein.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (1. September 2016)

*AW: Wie kann man Filme flüssig abspielen ?*

@Mods darf das Programm im Forum genannt werden da es ja eigentlich doch Legal ist, würde es gerne auch mal testen?


----------



## Rwk (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wie kann man Filme flüssig abspielen ?*

Also falls nochmal jemand mit diesem Problem konfrontiert wird...
Ich habe nun lange diskutiert mit Leuten im SVP Forum und im Grunde keine richtige Lösung gefunden.
Wegen dem Kopierschutz der Blu-ray Disc ist man auf wenige Player begrenzt, die mit SVP nicht kompatibel sind.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, permanent den Kopierschutz auszuhebeln und für ominöse Software zu bezahlen die das tut.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, PowerDVD 16 zu kaufen, womit TrueTheater Motion mit Blu-ray funktionieren soll - gestestet hab ich das aber nicht.
Es soll sowieso nicht so effektiv wie SVP sein.

Meine Lösung sieht nun so aus, ich habe eine 3TB Festplatte gekauft und werde darauf Sicherungskopien von meinen Blu-rays anlegen.
Die Dateien lassen sich dann z.B. mit MPC-HC abspielen und das funktioniert mit SVP.
Solange ich die Original CD's besitze, sehe ich darin kein Problem, für private Zwecke den Inhalt auf Festplatte zu sichern.
Es bringt eigentlich nur mehr Vorteile mit sich - man braucht keine CD mehr zu wechseln um die nächste Folge seiner Serie zu gucken, das Laufwerk macht keine Geräusche mehr, die Originale können nicht ausversehen verkratzen und so kann ich die Filme und Serien halt flüssig abspielen indem ich SVP verwende.

Hab die Schnauze echt gestrichen voll von diesem lächerlichen Kopierschutz-Schmarn der Industrie, der sowieso nicht funktioniert, da man ja trotzdem jede Blu-ray auch im Netz findet zum runterladen.
Ich lasse mir wegen diesem Müll bestimmt nicht die Freude nehmen, meine gekauften Inhalte flüssig abzuspielen und jetzt wird halt alles gerippt, die sind selbst Schuld daran.

Sollte jemand noch eine bessere Lösung gefunden haben, wie man seine Blu-rays zusammen mit SVP abspielen kann, würde mich eine Rückmeldung sehr freuen !

Dazu wollte ich auch nochmal darauf hinweisen, das es kein Gerät und keine Software gibt, die aus einem 24fps Film eine makellose 60fps Wiedergabe zaubert !
Das spiegelt sich darin wieder, das man während der Wiedergabe öfter mal kleine Artefakte wahrnehmen kann, so kleinere Bildfehler eben.
Der Großteil der Leute, die sich solche 24p Gerätschaften kaufen, scheint das aber nicht wahrzunehmen, oder nicht wahrnehmen zu wollen...
Erst wenn Filme in 60fps gedreht werden, wird es auch eine makellose 60fps Wiedergabe geben.
Mich persönlich stört das ruckeln in 24fps Kamerschwenks aber deutlich mehr, als diese kleinen Artefakte bei 60fps, also nehm ich das in Kauf.

Wünsche euch viel Spaß beim flüssigen Filme gucken !


----------



## JackA (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wie kann man Filme flüssig abspielen ?*

Du sprichst mir 1zu1 aus der Seele. In allen Punkte, sei es das Ruckeln bei 24fps oder der Kopierschutz von Blurays. Hab mir selbst damals ein Bulk Laufwerk für den PC für 120 Euro gekauft, niergends wurde drauf hingewiesen, dass das nicht reicht, um Blu-Rays abspielen zu können (war so ziemlich der Beginn der Blu-Ray). Das Resultat: man darf nochmal 60-100 Euro für Software abdrücken und ist dann fast schon bei Kosten einer PS4 (ja damals wars die 3er). Völlig hirnrissig und da wundert man sich, wie groß die Raubkopierer-Gemeinde ist, wenn dem ehrlichen Käufer dermaßen in die Kniekehlen geprügelt wird.
Ich hab erst Heuer das erste und einzige mal von ner kostenlosen Blu-Ray Software gelesen und konnte sie bis jetzt 2x erfolgreich testen: Leawo, weiß aber nicht ob das mit SVP funzt oder ob der eine integrierte Zwischenbildberechnung hat.


----------



## Rwk (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wie kann man Filme flüssig abspielen ?*

Danke für den Tip !
Den schau ich mir bestimmt auch mal an.
Eine Übersicht von SVP-kompatiblen Playern gibts hier:
SVP:Video players - SmoothVideo Project (SVP) - frame doubling interpolation

Hab mir auch SVP 4 Pro gekauft, die 15$ finde ich fair.
Wenn es einmal eingerichtet ist und funktioniert, macht das richtig Laune.
Dazu gibts lebenslang gratis Updates.

Ja ist richtig lästig, was die Industrie da abzieht.
Aber ok, die Lösung mit der großen Festplatte gefällt mir immer besser...
So gibts zusätzlichen Speicherplatz für meine Kiste und ich muß für keine zwielichtige Software zahlen, die den Kopierschutz aushebelt.


----------



## Red5FS (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wie kann man Filme flüssig abspielen ?*

Hallo,
hast du es mal mit Kodi versucht?
Kodi | Open Source Home Theater Software
Kodinerds.net - Deutschsprachiges Forum zum Kodi Entertainment Center

Gruß Red5FS


----------



## Rwk (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wie kann man Filme flüssig abspielen ?*

Den hab ich auch schon probiert, aber Danke für den Tip !
Man kann nie genug Player kennen. 
Glaub Problem mit Kodi war, das man ebenfalls den Kopierschutz aushebeln muß, um damit eine Blu-Ray abzuspielen.


----------

